# Win Habistat Thermostat and other awesome goodies!



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hey Hey Hey RFUK!*



For this month's competition, our friends at *Team Reptiles* have been super generous and as such we are able to offer another great prize to you lucky RFUK Members!


Team Reptiles is one of the largest dedicated destination reptile shops in the North East of England and is owned and staffed by people with years of reptile keeping experience, and a passion for anything cold blooded.

They have very kindly offered the following amazing prize!

The prize bundle: 

*A Habistat thermostat of your choice
PLUS
Your choice of either a Habistat heat mat or a ceramic bulb
PLUS
A Team Reptiles T-Shirt* 

All that goes to one lucky winner in a 'winner-takes-all' competition!

As you can see, this is an amazing prize and well worth winning!






*So what do you have to do to win?

Well, it's really quite simple. The RFUK facebook page needs a new banner on its home page and we want you guys to come up with a photo/image/graphic that we can use on our FB Homepage. Obviously, not only will the winner get the awesome prizes above, but they will also have the honour of having their winning photo/design put up for everyone to admire on FB! *


We are giving you complete creative freedom here - it can be a simple photograph of your favourite exotic, a montage, a simple reptile themed logo/graphic or anything else you think might look good in the space












*
The competition will be open all month so get those creative juices flowing and post away. After the closing date (11.59pm 31st August 2013) The entries will be judged by the moderators and sponsor and the winner will be announced shortly after the closing date!*​

*GOOD LUCK!​*


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Do we post our banners on this thread or by PM to the page?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Liam Yule said:


> Do we post our banners on this thread or by PM to the page?



All entries should be posted on here and only one design per post (although you an enter as many different designs as you like!)

:2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Something i cooked up .. Dunno .. Meh. Wont win but thought id join in on the fun... while at work :whistling2:


----------



## Team Reptiles (Mar 5, 2012)

This is going to be a great competition. Really looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with. 

Good luck for everyone at Team Reptiles


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

If we were wanting to utilise the RFUK logo, who would be the best person to contact to get a raw version of the logo? Ideally in some form of original format such as Photoshop or Illustrator if possible.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Recluso said:


> If we were wanting to utilise the RFUK logo, who would be the best person to contact to get a raw version of the logo? Ideally in some form of original format such as Photoshop or Illustrator if possible.


Short answer is that won't be an option! Sorry.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Ooooh I've got a couple of these which would be the perfect size I think!

1. Loki


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

2. My Crestie (Still nameless DOH)


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

3. Another one


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Short answer is that won't be an option! Sorry.


No worries  Was worth asking just in case!


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

This has to be one of my favourites!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

Slightly improved version :2thumb:


----------



## keoki (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds cool! I'll give it a go tonight :2thumb:


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

*My first attempt*


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

*2nd*


----------



## abimckenzie (Aug 3, 2013)

*Worth a shot...*


----------



## abimckenzie (Aug 3, 2013)

*Or...*


----------



## clairebear88 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

Proud of this one...


----------



## abimckenzie (Aug 3, 2013)

*...*


----------



## abimckenzie (Aug 3, 2013)

*....*


----------



## abimckenzie (Aug 3, 2013)

*Have loads of ideas.....*


----------



## Gazedd (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

I had to stick with the blue :whistling2:.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

And that's it from me , 2 lizards & 2 snakes.


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

My masterpiece will soon be revealed.....


----------



## Team Reptiles (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, excellent entries so far. Glad I am not judging. Keep them coming : victory:

Tara


----------



## WaterSinger (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Damn I know I posted those few pics to begin with but without Photoshop I'm pretty much done for! Some fantastic ones up here though.. Good luck everyone. 

Bret.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

BretJordan said:


> Damn I know I posted those few pics to begin with but without Photoshop I'm pretty much done for! Some fantastic ones up here though.. Good luck everyone.
> 
> Bret.


Download 'GIMP'. It's a free to download and use graphics package that is very easy to use and has many of the features of photoshop. : victory:


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Ill try that thank you mate! Will have a play around on it tomorrow.. Well later today now haha.. 

Bret.


----------



## WaterSinger (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## WaterSinger (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

This was the original of my masterpiece so you have a choice of this one or my edited one in the next post...


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

Might not notice but I made it all black and white then recoloured just the reptiles  good luck everyone! Great Competition!


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just a quickie I put together with a pic of my retic  Won't win but meh lol


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sadly I have the artistic talent of a teaspoon, so will not be contributing to the competition, but have seen some great ones so far! Good to see the forum members having some fun together :2thumb:


----------



## Archibaldinho (Apr 23, 2013)

This is Enzi, one of my lovely little male Electric Blues (L. Williamsi). Not bothered about winning; but thought I'd brighten up everyone's day with it! Enjoy peeps and good luck.


----------



## PirateMonkey (May 5, 2010)

My one is rubbish but I thought I would post it so the world can laugh


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Here is my entry, It is a drawing of a Crested Gecko I did on sketchbook on my computer. It took me about 4 hours to complete so hope you guys like it :mf_dribble:


----------



## TillyTortoise (Dec 19, 2011)

:mrgreen:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Some excellent entries so far!

Plenty of time to get your entries in guys - lets see what you've got!


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

Saw this comp and figured why not, just built a new viv and am up for a challenge to get some equipment for it !

Wish I had a high res version of the logo instead for the text but never mind, just improvised and found a close-ish one!

Seen some great entries so far to get the ball rolling and some talented people on this site!

I've gone for a simple design sticking with the blue theme of the site and threw this together!










And if anyone is wondering what the dimensions for Facebook banners are, the ideal is 30x11cm


----------



## Sirius (May 25, 2011)

These are all brilliant guys, your so talented:notworthy:, I wouldn't be able to judge this competition so whoever is good luck :lol2:

I personally like the ones with different species on the banner which represents all our interests :no1:

Keep them coming everyone, and good luck, interesting to see :2thumb:


----------



## haziflad (Jan 12, 2010)

*new image*

a nice picture of a hognose would be great......


regards


Andy


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

dbrack said:


> Here is my entry, It is a drawing of a Crested Gecko I did on sketchbook on my computer. It took me about 4 hours to complete so hope you guys like it :mf_dribble:
> [URL=http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/f44e/gyvk2qss1dv62jm4g.jpg]image[/URL]


I might update my design a tad is this allowed?


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

dbrack said:


> I might update my design a tad is this allowed?


I'm pretty sure that counts as you submitting more than one design which is fine according to the rules on the first page so, I guess it's cool by the sound of things!


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

GeckoHome said:


> I'm pretty sure that counts as you submitting more than one design which is fine according to the rules on the first page so, I guess it's cool by the sound of things!


Yeah i would have thought so, thanks and good luck


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

dbrack said:


> I might update my design a tad is this allowed?


No problems. Enter as many times as you like!


: victory:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Slightly longer than needed so placement can be altered


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Last entry


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

Threw another together :2thumb:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Ive added a milk snake to my design to make it a bit more varied! and ive improved the text !  all drawn by me.. got about 6 hours work in it now!


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Took me a little while to create, but I really need a new mat and thermostat!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

There really are some absolute belters here!


Gonna be tough choosing a winner!


Fortunately, there are a number of judges so democracy will win the day!




Keep them coming guys - the more the merrier!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Something for everyone, I hope you like


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Something for everyone, I hope you like
> 
> image


I really like this one - but no Chameleon?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

kato said:


> I really like this one - but no Chameleon?


opps.... my bad :blush:

I throw up some more variations... open for suggestions *wink wink


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Another varient added

*Banner 2*










*Banner 1*


----------



## JoshyJD (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is One of mine =)


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Another varient added
> 
> *Banner 2*
> 
> ...


If you changed one of the amphibians in the second banner to a chameleon, I think you've got a winner on your hands!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Another variant added

*Banner 3*


----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

R3P said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Think it's one pic per post mate but you can enter as many posts as you like


----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)

Scottnicol said:


> Think it's one pic per post mate but you can enter as many posts as you like


Ah thank you, will alter it :blush: :notworthy:


----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Zoon (Nov 6, 2011)

Photographed this little guy in South Africa last week. Thought he might make a nice banner.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

One day left folks! Get your entries in!

: victory:


----------



## Zoon (Nov 6, 2011)

Another one ....


----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)

```

```


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Where did everyone get the font from!? I looked everywhere for it and could'nt find it!  bet its because i'm on a mac..


----------



## Team Reptiles (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck everyone. I will contact the winner when announced to arrange delivery of the fabulous prizes.

Cheers
Tara


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Closed for judging!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

The votes have been cast.....































The votes have been counted....


















and the winner is......


































Terrarium Supplies!

with this entry!














:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:

Congratulations on the win - The winning banner will be up on RFUK FB shortly and Tara will contact you shortly to discuss your prize!


Well Done!







Guys, this was a really close competition and everyone should really proud of their entries - the judges had a really tough time choosing the eventual winner and you should all be really proud of your entries.



For those that are disappointed, never fear - the next competition sponsored by Team Reptiles will be up and running very soon! - Watch this space!

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:​


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the votes!!

Well chuffed :flrt:


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations TS 

Is a brilliant banner! :flrt:


----------



## Zoon (Nov 6, 2011)

My wife just mentioned a valid point. What about the possible breach of copyright on the images used on some of these banners.
It seems simply "copy/pasting images from the internet is violating the copyright laws, unless the creator has explicitly granted the work (the photographs in these examples) to the public domain or has otherwise licensed its use. (And if it is licensed, you must comply with the terms of the license or again, you are violating the copyright)."
Sorry to bring this up I know it shouts 'sore loser' but as a photographer I would be less than happy that people were using my images for gain without my approval.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

It's a valid point zoon and well addressed. Good job I've got a vast amount of stock imagery from istock when building websites for clients under the extended licensing that allows me to buy into the rights for both commercial and non-commercial use. The images used are within the terms of the license agreement and will not infringe any copyright, moral right, trademark or other intellectual property right or violate any right of privacy or publicity.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Big shout out to *Team Reptiles and Tara* for such wonderful prizes.... these competitions are real and pays to enter so an added thank you to the *RFUK community and Admin/Moderation team*. Collected them in person today from Doncaster.

One very happy chappy and can't wait to get all of this hooked up.


----------

